# Wine Aerobics



## ibglowin (May 2, 2012)

Anybody resemble this?


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (May 2, 2012)

Good one!


----------



## thegypsy (May 2, 2012)

I llllike it very much. I should print it and put it on my exercise (wine) room door. Only one problem, I do more one handed curls than aerobics.


----------

